# kind of a pontiac question



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

So I have a 69 lemans/gto clone with the stock 350 and th400. Future plan (at least a year off) is drop a 557 400 i picked up into it strapped to a built trans (tci or the like) or a butler 428 strapped to a built trans or something along those lines... needless to say the 350 is coming out as is the stock th400. But, what will do I do with the 350/400?

I also have a 1990 wrangler, 2.5L 5spd... I wish it had more motor...

I'm thinking it would be cool to drop the 350 and 400 into the jeep, np205 and a dana 44 up front and a 9" in the rear. rename it the "JEEP-TEE-OHH"...

Here's the question, will a xfer case from a chevy 4x4 truck with the th400 (np205) bolt in place of the tail shaft on the pontiac th400?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Cool Concept! I ran across this site on accident and found it interesting even though I did not need the info...





__





TH400







www.offroaddesign.com





I cannot vouch for the info, but it looks like a good place to start your research.


----------

